# An abandoned rehabilitation center build in the 1960's, closed in the 2000's. [Austri



## anthrx (Jan 25, 2019)

Hello everybody.

Today I want to share an especially untouched location with you guys. This resort has been closed since the early 2000's and has since then been sitting around in Austria. Due to its remote location, there was no vandalism beside two broken down windows. Originally, this was used as a rehabilitation center for the elderly, as far as I know. Also located on site are a medical facility for routine check-ups and dietary advice.

I'd say this was the best location I ever visited in terms of how well it was preserved. 

Full Album (Flickr): https://flic.kr/s/aHskMyQEbT
Instagram: @ofcdnb
Raw Exploration (YouTube) !no ads and not selling shit, if anyone is concerned with that, just sharing explorations!: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odJKQwaVas0



DSC_3688.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3690.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3692.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3697.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3710.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3712.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3716.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3718.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3732.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3744.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3751.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3763.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3765.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3775.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3776.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3777.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3780.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3783.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3784.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3798.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3816.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3825.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3833.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3845.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3846.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3855.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3858.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3859.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3861.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3862.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3864.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3872.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3886.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3888.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3889.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3890.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3899.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3901.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 25, 2019)

Wow!
That is one of those places where you expect to walk in on staff having a meeting!!
I would have said a place for the elderly because of how the floors are open and without obstruction. I laughed when I saw the table lamps having a meeting in the canteen!

Pipe pron!! OMG. Yes thank you for that - I love machinery and metal. When I saw the swim pool I began hoping there would be machinery pics. Was not disappointed. Whoever put the pipes in really loved doing it - so neat. 
The generator would start with no problems.

Awesome location that. We had a lot of similar places close in the UK but everything near me was flattened and had houses and supermarkets built on it.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 25, 2019)

Incredible location and you have captured it superbly in your pix.


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Jan 25, 2019)

Great report, thanks


----------



## krela (Jan 25, 2019)

What an amazing timewarp!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 25, 2019)

Yeah that is really cool & unbelievably untouched, nice one!


----------



## JadeFlack (Jan 25, 2019)

I like how its still so well kept and tidy. If that was here in the UK it would be trashed and full of graffiti


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 25, 2019)

Very nice. I like the wooden chairs. They look like smoking or captains chairs.


----------



## smiler (Jan 25, 2019)

Fantastic find, lovely pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 25, 2019)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Very nice. I like the wooden chairs. They look like smoking or captains chairs.




I thought it was only me - saw a chair and wanted to slouch back and start smoking again!


----------



## MrSovieticus (Jan 25, 2019)

Stunning location and photos, well done!


----------



## anthrx (Jan 25, 2019)

JadeFlack said:


> I like how its still so well kept and tidy. If that was here in the UK it would be trashed and full of graffiti



Same here but due to its remote location, it's been staying clean so far. Fingers crossed. 
Thanks to everyone for the feedback.


----------

